# QSI GWire TOPLESS + Rcvr Signal Strength Indicator



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Just WHAT is under the GWire chip cover?







[/b]
Not TUBES, Transistors or WHAT-YA-CALL-IT?







[/b]










...SHORT VERSION.....[/b]
I needed to 'SEE' the strength of the QSI GWire CARRIER signal at the engine.[/b] 

Duct tape a Voltmeter to the engine and connecting to the GWire chip was not a winner!







[/b]

I made a small interface board to sample the GWire chip RSSI output signal[/b]
(Receive Signal Strength Indicator) and light 4 LEDS. 
The stronger the [/b]CARRIER signal, the more LEDS light.







[/b] 
I included a switch to disable the GWire receiver and a RED/GREEN led [/b] *to indicate the state of the switch.*


























Five wires interconnect the GWire to the interface board.










[/b] 












I mounted the interface board with the LEDS/switch
inside the GP-40 under its control switch panel. 

Just remove the cover and look down thru two of the slots at the LED's/switch.
the_Other_Ray
[/b]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty neat, Ray. The enable/disable indicator for the receiver is great.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

a switch to disable the GWire receiver 
Pardon my ignorance, but why would you want to disable the receiver?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Programming, if you want to program CVs from the power inputs, or you are downloading new firmware or sound files. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 09 Nov 2009 08:02 AM 
a switch to disable the GWire receiver 
Pardon my ignorance, but why would you want to disable the receiver? 
With the Gwire receiver disabled, my QSI controlled M-190 and Genesis locos are able to run on either DCC or DC [analog - controlled by transformer settings] power. 

Jim Carter


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW, that is great. do you have a diagram of the board that you can post. Thanks Jake


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jake*

*PM sent on 11/11 - Hope you got it and are soldering away.....*


----------

